# 100% copper ball valve



## bsmith18 (Jul 29, 2021)

Hello, does anyone know where I can find either a 100% copper ball valve (no brass or bronze), or a zero-lead alternative? It will be used for baby's/children's water toys, so I don't want the risks of allowing any lead in the water. I have seen stainless steel ball valves but I'm not sure if they can be used for potable water. I'm looking for 1/2" but can increase or reduce if necessary. I also prefer a either fnpt-fnpt, fnpt-mnpt, or sweat on any/both ends.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I’d be more concerned about what the water toys are made of, what chemicals they’re off gassing, and where they’re made vs the water itself.


----------



## bsmith18 (Jul 29, 2021)

Logtec said:


> I’d be more concerned about what the water toys are made of, what chemicals they’re off gassing, and where they’re made vs the water itself.


I'm definitely very aware of those materials as well. I mainly don't want my kids drinking any water that might have leeched any lead from my plumbing.


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

The safest possible thing that you can do for your children is hook them up to a saline IV. Then force them to wear the mask and of course get their vaccinations. You do realize that copper poisoning is a thing right it's not good for kids to drink from copper


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

Or you could also do a whole house Reverse Osmosis System


----------



## bsmith18 (Jul 29, 2021)

DogGod said:


> Or you could also do a whole house Reverse Osmosis System


I'd put them in a bubble but there's too much BPA in the plastic. Also, full house RO isn't feasable without a huge tank, but that just build up algae anyway


----------



## bsmith18 (Jul 29, 2021)

DogGod said:


> Or you could also do a whole house Reverse Osmosis System


Also also, RO water will be more effective at leeching lead


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

Please dear wow us with your plumbing knowledge. Maybe you should read some rules. Does your husband know that you're posting here


----------



## bsmith18 (Jul 29, 2021)

DogGod said:


> Please dear wow us with your plumbing knowledge. Maybe you should read some rules. Does your husband know that you're posting here


Nah, don't have a husband. I should read up on how to ban someone from posting unhelpful comment on threads here. I just want some help looking for this particular fitting, I'm not asking for anything else.


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

Have you tried calling your mom


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Not sure where you are, but in CA all ball valves are lead free unless you specify for gas use and even then the leaded one will be hard to find.


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

So why are you mad about government-approved material it's government-approved. The government approves of it so should you


----------



## bsmith18 (Jul 29, 2021)

Plumbus said:


> Not sure where you are, but in CA all ball valves are lead free unless you specify for gas use and even then the leaded one will be hard to find.


I'm in AZ. We have "Lead-free" fittings here but they all have disclaimers saying there's <1% or so lead in them. Just wanna do all copper if they exist


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

bsmith18 said:


> Nah, don't have a husband. I should read up on how to ban someone from posting unhelpful comment on threads here. I just want some help looking for this particular fitting, I'm not asking for anything else.


Perhaps you should read up how to follow the rules. Pretty simple, really. Post your intro and tell us how you are involved in the trade. How many years, license, if needed. New construction, service, commercial, drain cleaning, office girl, retired, just to give some examples.

Please, if you want to be part of this community, please adhere to the forum rules.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Copper valves don't exist. If <1% is too much to tolerate, you could go with stainless steel valves. 
IMHO, you are over over reacting.That said, it's time for you to move along. You've been lucky one of our mods haven't kicked you out. They usually don't show such restraint.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

Funny how someone would obsessed over having <.25% (that is the standard of what’s acceptable in MA) lead in a single valve on a children’s toy. Do you have any idea about what’s already in the water that’s coming out of your tap. I’d be willing to bet you that you’d be horrified by the water distribution system that’s bringing that water to your hose bib, not to mention how the hose that you’d be using to get the water to the toy is contaminating the water. 😂 I bet you probably wear a mask when you’re driving alone in your car too!!!!


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Just waiting to see how many posts you guys want to add


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Just waiting to see how many posts you guys want to add


She’s gone I bet. Give till sun up.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Prob lets the kids eat lots of fast food on the reg,
gets cheap toys from Walmart/dollar store
and..
allows unlimited screen time on the interweb..
= BAD..

but alittle bit of lead in the water is a BIG NO NO!

so I guess NO “Led Zeppelin” (or Lead Zeppelin) then?
What about Zed Leppelin(the cover band)?
Prob not.


----------



## bsmith18 (Jul 29, 2021)

Hey mods, please permanently ban me. I regret making an account here. I saw one helpful comment, and 12 waste of time comments. I will move on and seek out help from actual professionals that have useful information to share. Feel free to troll and ****post all you want now. I won't be back.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

bsmith18 said:


> Hey mods, please permanently ban me. I regret making an account here. I saw one helpful comment, and 12 waste of time comments. I will move on and seek out help from actual professionals that have useful information to share. Feel free to troll and ****post all you want now. I won't be back.


Thank you and good bye. Try paying for experience instead of asking for free sh!t.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I’m


bsmith18 said:


> Hey mods, please permanently ban me. I regret making an account here. I saw one helpful comment, and 12 waste of time comments. I will move on and seek out help from actual professionals that have useful information to share. Feel free to troll and ****post all you want now. I won't be back.


You made an account here but FAILED to conform to our RULES, you just check “yes” I agree, but didn’t bother to read the fine print,. But you’ll always read the fine print for your “coddled kid”…

We don’t want you here Karen, and your fear of heavy metal, and your helicopter style Parenting simply because you ignored OUR FORUMs RULES!
Your kids are gunna be more messed up from your over parenting, screen time, cancel culture, and then the slight amount of lead they will ingest, but you will see this over time.
I’m sure You want people to follow your rules you have for raising your offspring, like “NO lead in my kids water” - you must follow our rules here. You wouldn’t be happy if someone broke your rules, so dont be mad at us when YOU broke ours.
besides we all secretly like to drink water with traces of lead in it.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

bsmith18 said:


> Hey mods, please permanently ban me. I regret making an account here. I saw one helpful comment, and 12 waste of time comments. I will move on and seek out help from actual professionals that have useful information to share. Feel free to troll and ****post all you want now. I won't be back.


Sweet!


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

Lol. What a nincompoop what a maroon... please ban me she says..rather than sorry I didn't read the rules. Freaking privildged liberals. What they dont want to ban they want to make mandatory. 

This is Biden country now... dontcha know. 

She has kids and no husband and she would put her kids in a plastic bubble if not for the chemicals in the plastic. How sick is that.. 

Gonna go drink my black coffee


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

You've hit a nerve, *****.
Do you know any doctors or lawyers who give out *free* *professional* advice to strangers? I don't, though I know a lot of doctors and lawyers. The only people who do do so to set a trap for the 
unsuspecting.


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

She won't understand. We are just stupid plumbers whom should just hand over advice freely.. 

Just so she knows because her pride won't let her walk away without continuing to read the comments.. I help people every day and the ones that truly need a freebie i give it to them..they are the ones that dont ask for it. 

Also so the squatter knows...its people like her that make the day entertaining. 

Solid copper ball valves...lol... they keep them at home depot right next to the stud stretcher


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

DogGod said:


> She won't understand. We are just stupid plumbers whom should just hand over advice freely..
> 
> Just so she knows because her pride won't let her walk away without continuing to read the comments.. I help people every day and the ones that truly need a freebie i give it to them..they are the ones that dont ask for it.
> 
> ...


Wrong. It’s next to the spool of flight line.


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

You sure it's not next to the bucket of amps?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

DogGod said:


> View attachment 130156



Oh sure, but when I mention sex with dogs it gets censored!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> Copper valves don't exist...........


Copper valves do exist, I've seen a half dozen or so of them. 

I can't imagine they were easy to produce. They are essentially a piece of copper pipe where the ends get swaged down once the ball and seals have been inserted in the middle. The 2 I actually had to use didn't hold completely. They were made in the late 80's or early 90's. My guess is around the time the lead laws became a huge issue in more states. I think they were mainly intended to be a cheaper to manufacture valve.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

I'd probably recommend wood piping. All natural and organic baby!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

bsmith18 said:


> Hey mods, please permanently ban me. I regret making an account here. I saw one helpful comment, and 12 waste of time comments. I will move on and seek out help from actual professionals that have useful information to share. Feel free to troll and ****post all you want now. I won't be back.



Are you still looking for free advice? Hopefully other websites have slapped you as well.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> *Copper valves do exist*, I've seen a half dozen or so of them.
> 
> I can't imagine they were easy to produce. They are essentially a piece of copper pipe where the ends get swaged down once the ball and seals have been inserted in the middle. The 2 I actually had to use didn't hold completely. They were made in the late 80's or early 90's. My guess is around the time the lead laws became a huge issue in more states. I think they were mainly intended to be a cheaper to manufacture valve.


I don't doubt the veracity of your statement. But, I dare you to find one for sale.


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

If you do find one put it in the business section where only professionals can see it


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> I don't doubt the veracity of your statement. But, I dare you to find one for sale.



I was just responding to your claim they don't exist  

If I ever cut one out I will make sure to sell it to this yahoo!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

DogGod said:


> If you do find one put it in the business section where only professionals can see it


Naw mate, I'm going to sell this dingleberry a used 100% copper ball valve with significant markup 

Maybe I will sell them a copper wire bracelet with magnets too!!! Idiots.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Show us your tits before you leave lolololo


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

sparky said:


> Show us your tits before you leave lolololo


That actually made me lol. Thank you


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> That actually made me lol. Thank you


Me too


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

We should have the tits for advice column?


----------

